# tilt front end



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

91 s10 blazer i want the the whole clip, hood fenders bumper ect to flip, how would u go about it


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

too early in the morning to get answers on this


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

no one on here has done it or knows how to do it, come on guys i know there are some smart motherfuckers on here, i need help


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

not as easy as oyou think and even harder to explain bro....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

belive me i don't think its easy to begin with, and any good pictures of how others tilted their front ends would be helpfull, i can't find any helpful pictures


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt for pics....


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Look at my old post, I put up a few of my fleetwood. It should give you an idea.
Its a bitch to do it and even harder to do it right.
Good luck.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jun 3 2006, 06:37 PM~5546402
> *Look at my old post, I put up a few of my fleetwood. It should give you an idea.
> Its a bitch to do it and even harder to do it right.
> Good luck.
> *


thanx i seen your pics i seen the framing for the front end but its the hinging system i need help with also the way to make the bottom of the fenders clear the body when its opening and closing it seems like its gonna have to slide forward a bit before it can swing open, and id also like to be able to open the hood when its flipped up, thanx tho any more info would be great


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

look at some old pics of Loco 64. That was the best tilt front end I've ever seen. Some people really fuck up their cars by not having any imagination. They use bullshit hinges and fucked looking frames.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 4 2006, 01:16 PM~5549430
> *look at some old pics of Loco 64. That was the best tilt front end I've ever seen. Some people really fuck up their cars by not having any imagination. They use bullshit hinges and fucked looking frames.
> *


i know it thats exactly what i don't want, i can't find many good pics of loco 64 but i dont' ever remember seeing too much of a "frame" for the front end


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Loco had a hydro system working the front end. The only one I have seen up close with that on it. Looked simple, frame the fenders, hood, grill support. Make a frame to keep the rediator stationary... look under the hood and figure what it would take to keep it all together.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's a link........


http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...tt=301&ei=UTF-8


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

thanks for all the info i was lookin at some pics of loco and i think i got it figured out so far, wehn i dive into it i will post pics ill also be using some hydros that i got layin around thanks for the help guys and if u come up with anything else that may be helpful be sure to let me know


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Rollin Malos had a pipe inside a pipe and an actuator would push it forward till the pipe stopped and it would start to tilt it. The actuator isnt tilted this much but you get the point. Then under the top of the fenders on the inside he had a small pipe that went into another pipe to lock it closed, the use of actuators kept it pretty tightly closed.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 6 2006, 10:32 PM~5565025
> *Rollin Malos had a pipe inside a pipe and an actuator would push it forward till the pipe stopped and it would start to tilt it. The actuator isnt tilted this much but you get the point. Then under the top of the fenders on the inside he had a small pipe that went into  another pipe to lock it closed, the use of actuators kept it pretty tightly closed.
> 
> 
> ...


would that work the same with hydro cylinders
don't quite understand the pipes under the upper fender, do u have any good pics of this or even an illustration, also, how did it hinge, was the clip attached to teh pipe attached to the frame, or did he hinge it right of the frame then have the pipes attached to the clip


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

the whole front end was hinged on the pipe, no you couldnt use normal suspension hydraulics because something has to pull it shut. If you look at pictures of malo you can see the pipe in the firewall and bullets covering the poles that went in the pipe to hold it closed.







see the bullets under the hood/fenders


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

don't see quite what your saying in that pic but i know what u are saying about pulling it down, id need a way to keep it closed but with hydros, when u lower it i would think the weight of the front end would bring it down


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

The first thing I would do is get everthing off of the wheel wells, and get the radiator to stand alone. Then build a frame for the front end, then fenders are flimsy when they're unbolted. put a hinge on the frame to the frame you built for the front end. You will probably need to relocate the hood hinges too because they are usually attached to the firewall. unless your gonna mold the hood in.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

working on the radiator now then gonna get the the frame, the hood hinges are attatched to the fenders and i was thinkin about adding a crossmember at the very front of the frame for everything to hinge off of


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 9 2006, 12:27 PM~5580484
> *The first thing I would do is get everthing off of the wheel wells, and get the radiator to stand alone. Then build a frame for the front end, then fenders are flimsy when they're unbolted. put a hinge on the frame to the frame you built for the front end. You will probably need to relocate the hood hinges too because they are usually attached to the firewall. unless your gonna mold the hood in.
> *




Man, do you remember that truck named "Hellraiser"? That truck had hinged fenders. Ugly as fuck! Last time I saw it was at the convention center, like 10-12 years ago. La Familia C.C. had a 65 I think with a tilt front end. It looked good from a distance, but up close you could see the wires holding the clip up. A tilt front end only looks good if you can make it look clean.


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt for pics of progress


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2006, 08:42 PM~5582733
> *Man, do you remember that truck named "Hellraiser"? That truck had hinged fenders. Ugly as fuck! Last time I saw it was at the convention center, like 10-12 years ago. La Familia C.C. had a 65 I think with a tilt front end. It looked good from a distance, but up close you could see the wires holding the clip up. A tilt front end only looks good if you can make it look clean.
> *


i agree, and as for progress bet your ass ill post pics kinda want exactly what im doing down before i get to into it


----------

